# Centered plaza



## Lars (Apr 29, 2020)

Before i waste my time trying to find one.
is there an island that has it's plaza centered to the airport?

what i mean is that if i get of the airport, and walk straight up that it will be to the centre of the plaza?
( and there for the doors of the building it will hold later on )

( also how can i see it ? )


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 29, 2020)

yup! mine is centered so it's definitely possible


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 29, 2020)

Mine is centered too c:


----------



## Romaki (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes, I've seen several islands like that.


----------



## stiney (Apr 29, 2020)

Mine is juuuuuust off center and it drives me mildly nuts.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes, it is possible.


----------



## Aardbei (Apr 29, 2020)

Mine it's just one square off  I'll have to use a trick so people won't notice


----------



## Mairen (Apr 29, 2020)

You can have it centered! I don't know how exactly to measure out if it will be centered from the beginning of the game. I think the plaza slightly changes size or alignment when you upgrade resident services? Though people here who have specifically hunted for those centered plazas may be able to help out more here


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 30, 2020)

Mairen said:


> You can have it centered! I don't know how exactly to measure out if it will be centered from the beginning of the game. I think the plaza slightly changes size or alignment when you upgrade resident services? Though people here who have specifically hunted for those centered plazas may be able to help out more here


Can anyone confirm if it does change sizes? Because I thought mine was lined up at first but then I realized it wasnt after the upgrade...


----------



## Aliya (Apr 30, 2020)

Yes you can have it centered. The plaza is 12 spaces wide so the door to the Residents Services building will be at spaces 6 and 7.

So it would be like:

x x x x x o o x x x x x

Where the x's are spaces and the o's are where the door to the building will be when the tent is upgraded. The initial tent won't be lined up so you will have to use weeds or another resource to count the spaces if you have trouble visualizing or want to make 100% sure.

I reset approximately 20 hours to get this setup a week or so ago, however I was also being fairly picky and resetting for airport color, fruit, river exits etc. and I came across many that were set up this way.

Just note that when the maps are shown to you that the location of the plaza will be slightly off to the left of the airport and you will likely need to pick the map and fly in to verify its location since it's difficult to eyeball. 

Feel free to PM me if you want to visit or have any more questions since I went through this process recently!

Edited to add: The plaza doesn't change sizes when you upgrade. It's just misleading because the tent is aligned to the top right of the plaza when you first start the game so it can trick you. My first island had the tent and airport aligned, but not the center of the plaza where Resident Services ultimately is.


----------



## GameFaceClive (Apr 30, 2020)

When you first load up the game on Day 1, if you walk up from the airport you should come directly face to face with Tom Nook. He is standing in the middle of the plaza.

Bear in mind that this set up is rare, so expect to reset ALOT especially if you have other variables you want XD 

Good luck!


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 23, 2020)

Kurashiki said:


> yup! mine is centered so it's definitely possible


Will you please post a picture of your map?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



SheepMareep said:


> Mine is centered too c:


Will you please post a picture of your map?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



stiney said:


> Mine is juuuuuust off center and it drives me mildly nuts.


Will you please post a picture of your map?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



Aardbei said:


> Mine it's just one square off  I'll have to use a trick so people won't notice


Will you please post a picture of your map ?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



Aliya said:


> Yes you can have it centered. The plaza is 12 spaces wide so the door to the Residents Services building will be at spaces 6 and 7.
> 
> So it would be like:
> 
> ...


Will you please share a picture of your map ?!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



GameFaceClive said:


> When you first load up the game on Day 1, if you walk up from the airport you should come directly face to face with Tom Nook. He is standing in the middle of the plaza.
> 
> Bear in mind that this set up is rare, so expect to reset ALOT especially if you have other variables you want XD
> 
> Good luck!


This is what I did and I thought it was lined up but turned out to be one off


----------



## Feunard (Jul 23, 2020)

These are all possible island layouts in animal crossing new horizons:


Spoiler










As you can see, many of them have the resident service plaza aligned with the airport entrance.

Hope this can help. c:


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Bioness said:


> Yes, it is possible.


I'm sorry but I love how the thumbnail points to an "amazing house" but the room looks bleak. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 23, 2020)

Feunard said:


> These are all possible island layouts in animal crossing new horizons:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I dont think that's all of them I heard there are 95+ river outlet maps and while the residents services may be fixed with the river outlet maps the airport is still random as well moving left and right


----------



## Feunard (Jul 23, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> I dont think that's all of them I heard there are 95+ river outlet maps and the airport is still random as well



It turns out you're right. I didn't know that, thanks for letting me know. Anyway, I have seen many people with the layout you want, so you can try soft resetting until you get it.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 23, 2020)

Feunard said:


> It turns out you're right. I didn't know that, thanks for letting me know. Anyway, I have seen many people with the layout you want, so you can try soft resetting until you get it.


Well it kindve doesnt matter what the rivers look like but the outlets are generally in what looks like about the same place..


----------

